# MGC 6x6 Review (best 6x6 on the market?)



## bob_lightbulb (Jan 21, 2020)

So I just got my hands on a YJ MGC 6x6. But is it really as good as everyone said it is?

Basic info:
Size: 65mmx65mmx65mm
Price: $25 USD
Stickered (black)/stickerless

Out of the box and first impressions:
Nothing good to say here, the cube was EXTREMELY loose and I literally popped on the second turn.

After tightening it by a lot:
Instant main killer. The cube is really fast, and the outer layers have weak magnets to help with alignment. The inner layers have stronger magnets, which for me personally, are perfect. They're on the stronger side,and helps against misalignments a lot. The cube hasn't gotten slower, and it feels more stable to turn.


I've messed with the cube for 2 weeks and I already dropped my pb single from 4:05 to 3:24, and my average from 4:50 to 4:10. My previous main was the Yuxin Little Magic 6x6 (best budget one imo)

Pros:
1. Fast
2. Low stress turning
3. Standard 6x6 size
4. Very inexpensive for what you're getting
5. Good color shades (my opinion)
6. Decent corner cutting
7. Fairly stable

Neutral:
1. Blocky and rigid turning
2. Is not very flexible

Cons:
1. Occasionally pops
2. Locks up once in a while
3. A little bit awkward to use (my opinion)


To sum up:
If you are into 6x6 and you are decent at setting up your cubes, I would definitely recommend the MGC 6x6. I don't think you can expect more out of a $25 magnetic 6x6. A main killer for me, and hopefully a main killer for you as well. Undoubtedly the best 6x6 on the market!

Have fun and good luck cubing!


----------



## Alex.w3 (Aug 26, 2020)

*Hello! *
I'm waiting for my mgc 6x6, my actual main is the Qiyi QiFan S ( i know, is not cube for speed) but i get it to a very good times, 2:45 single, 2:58 mo3 and arround 3:30 global, the global 3:30 it's mostly because the 3x3 stage is way slower than other big cubes that i have, and the oll and pll paritys are disgusting to execute, so i'm waiting a sub 2:30 single on the mgc, i'm pretty nervous wating for it, i'm searching more opinions also. By the way, good review


----------

